# Wf-7210 compared to wf-7110



## BJSPUTER (Oct 26, 2012)

Do anyone know if the newer WF-7210 EPSON works as the WF-7110 does for Sublimation?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t838610.html#post4288298

https://www.cobraink.com/store/#!/~/search/keywords=7210&offset=0&sort=relevance


----------

